
Success is going from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm - davidw
http://thenextweb.org/2008/05/22/success-is-going-from-failure-to-failure-with-no-loss-of-enthusiasm/
======
sown
Quitters never win and winners never quit but people who never win and never
quit might want to re-examine what they are doing.

------
beppe
Great quote sown

